# Online DSLR photography tutorials?!?



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey all!!

What are the best sites for DSLR photography tutorials?? Just bought a Canon 550D....and want to extract the best out it!!:thumb:

Thanks in advance,
Callum


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> What are the best sites for DSLR photography tutorials?? Just bought a Canon 550D....and want to extract the best out it!!:thumb:
> 
> ...


There might be sumic on itunes or android store... infact do you have an email address?





http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm
http://www.dslrtips.com/

Phil


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi phil!! 

Thanks for the links - I have dropped you a PM with my email address!!

Thanks mate!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Those PhotoExtremist videos are great:thumb:


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.slrphotographyguide.com/


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Hi phil!!
> 
> Thanks for the links - I have dropped you a PM with my email address!!
> 
> Thanks mate!


No bother, hope the email was of some use and these links 

Phil


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Phil, your email & links should keep me busy reading for a while!!
The wife & I are heading up to Inverness this weekend for a short break - so hope to take a few snaps while i'm there!! 
Thanks again, 
Callum


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Phil, your email & links should keep me busy reading for a while!!
> The wife & I are heading up to Inverness this weekend for a short break - so hope to take a few snaps while i'm there!!
> Thanks again,
> Callum


No bother Callum, good luck.... And keep it off Auto lol:thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Well.....had a play with the camera today when we were looking round Urquhart Castle at Loch Ness.... here's some snaps..still got ALOT to learn....ha!!


















my better half....








my wife wanted a shot....


















cheers,
Callum


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I bough a book for my Canon and taught myself using this - if you want I can find a link to it? 

Since day one I never put my camera on Auto mode and persevered having taken hundreds if not thousands of sh1t photos! But once you figure out how to use your camera properly you will really reap the rewards of all the hardwork and head scratching  

Some nice photos there by the way  - you're lucky to have such great scenery around to photograph!


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I joined Photo radar site when I got my Pentax Kx last Crimbo... lots of usefull stuff there and the members are really helpfull too.
http://www.photoradar.com/forums/index.php
I hope this helps.


----------

